# clinics that do ivf with donor sperm



## pixi (May 8, 2010)

hi all 
im new here and im must say feel a wee bit lost 
we were told after tests that my hubby has zero sperm and i have pcos and thyroid problems
docs told us ivf with donor sperm was the way to go
ive been on the net and so far found 2 clinics that do this sims+clane
i havent heard great things about clane, are there any more in ireland ?
we live not too far from dublin
any other newbies just starting out looking at clinics?
any info at all would be great , thanks


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Pixi, Im so sorry that you have to face all this but fair play to you ,you have a real go go attitude. Ive attended both those clinics, and as you have thyroid probs i would say sims for sure!!They are the only irish clinic that test and treat for such immune issues also they do a procedure where they can remove sperm from dhs testicle (often there can be some lurking there even with a zero count)
If you are not sure why not book a consultstion in both clinics??

Best of luck
H


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Pixi,

I know all this must be so confusing for you at the moment. Have you had a chance to have a look at the other boards yet?

One board that maybe useful is the donor egg/spem board. You will get lots of advice there from people who have gone through the same treatment. Heres the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

There is also a board for Men fertility issues. You may find some useful information there too. It's amazing what can be done these days and there could be another option that you may not have heard of.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

I hope you will find these useful hun. Good luck in your future journey 

Bunny xx


----------



## S and M (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Pixi,
          I'm new to the boards myself and this is my 1st reply!! It's a hard situation for you to be in,but good for you taking control...
          I attend the kilkenny clinic,in Co Kilkenny and have had I.V.F with donor sperm..Its 1 1/2hr drive from Dublin and we found
          them great.
          Have a look on their website,
            Best of luck,
              Bubbles


----------

